# Unerlaubte Lastschrift von Lottoland.com, kein Benutzeraccount vorhanden



## HubertK (28 August 2017)

Hallo zusammen.

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich auf meinem Kontoauszug eine Lastschrift von Lottoland.com in Höhe von 4,49 € vorgefunden. Nach kurzem Durchsuchen meines Spamfolders habe ich auch tatsächlich eine Email gefunden, in der mir ein Lottoschein zugestellt wurde den ich gekauft haben sollte.

Die Seite war mir gänzlich unbekannt. Ich habe dort weder einen Account erstellt, noch jemals auf irgend eine Email von denen reagiert. Die Lastschrift habe ich rückbuchen lassen. Ebenso habe ich den Vorfall bei der Polizei gemeldet, damit er zumindest aktenkundig ist. Da es eher zweifelhaft ist das eine Person sich den Spaß gemacht hat mit meinem gestohlenen Datensatz dort einen Account zu erstellen und einen Schein für grad mal 5€ auf meine Email zu kaufen, gehe ich mal eher von der Seite selber aus.

Inzwischen erreichte mich dann auch die Email wo ihnen die Rückbuchung aufgefallen ist und sie jetzt natürlich erneut den Lottoschein inkl. Bearbeitung und Rückbuchung in Rechnung stellen. Die Firma scheint generell schon eher zweifelhaft zu sein.

Gibt es noch etwas das ich unternehmen kann? Weiß nicht ob es wirklich etwas bringt mit der Seite selber Kontakt aufzunehmen, wenn ich vermuten muß das diese eben den Betrug initiiert hat. So lange mich nicht etwas offizielles per Post erreicht wäre es da besser nach der Idee "schlafende Hunde nicht wecken" zu handeln oder sie doch lieber von dem gestohlenen Datensatz zu informieren?

Besten Dank 
Hubert


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2017)

Ich kenne deinen Familienstand nicht, aber wenn du nicht alleine wohnst und diene Familienmitglieder zugang zu deinen Daten haben...
Schon mal da nachgefragt, ob es jemand aus der Familie war, und nur vergessen hat, dich zu informieren?
Wenn das dann aber keiner auf sich nimmt...

    Andererseits, wie soll Lottoland an deine Kontodaten kommen UND die deiner E-Mail adresse zuordnen?
    Ich gehe hier einfach mal davon aus, dass es wahrscheinlicher ist, dass jemand deine Daten nutzte.

... würde ich Lottoland nur mitteilen, dass ich diesen Auftrag nicht verfasst hast, möglicherweise ein Identitätsdiebstahl vorliegt, und ich bereits Anzeige bei der Polizei gestellt habe. Wenn ich eine Aktennummer habe, würde ich die dann mit beilegen.

Danach würde ich beruhigt jeden Schriftverkehr von denen ablegen und auf einen offiziellen Behördenbrief warten , der aber bei 4,49€ sicherlich nicht kommt. Der kostet schon in der Antragsform mehr als das 4fache


----------



## BenTigger (28 August 2017)

Hier mal mehr Info zu Lottoland....

http://www.lotto-experte.net/lottoland/



> Lottoland wird von der britischen Glücksspielaufsicht kontrolliert und zählt zu den größten Lottoanbietern im Internet. Die Auszahlung der hohen Gewinnklassen ist zudem durch die deutsche Emirat AG versichert. Man kann bei Lottoland also mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass gewinne zuverlässig ausgezahlt werden.



Ich habe bisher auch keinen weiteren Fall wie den deinigen gefunden, der für eine derartige Abzockmasche spricht.


----------



## Maddog (1 Dezember 2019)

Hi!

Ich empfehle die Finger von denen zu lassen und auf gar keinen Fall eine Lastschrift Genehmigung zu erteilen. Nach Monatelanger Pause bei denen wurden plötzlich 2 x 60 Euro abgebucht von meinem Konto. Hab ich natürlich zurückgehen lassen. Habe versucht mich einzuloggen, Spielerkonto war aber gesperrt. Lottoland per Mail informiert über das Geschehene und 2 Tage später antworteten sie mir, das sie SOEBEN (soeben vor mehr als drei Tagen??) mein Konto gesperrt hätten und ich Ihnen eine Polizeiliche Anzeige zu kommen lassen soll.
Hat die Polizei auch aufgenommen.. Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges seitens Lottoland!
Ist aber wohl nichts neues, denn wenn man mal recherchiert im Netz findet man mehrere solcher Versuche bei denen es um 120 Euro geht nur mit unterschiedlichen Teilbeträgen.

Macht euch selber ein Bild...


----------

